# external auditor/accountant



## novellasoriano (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm an accountant by profession here in the Philippines and I am currently working as an external auditor. What is the probability for me to find a job related to my profession?


----------



## yh31 (Sep 8, 2012)

I am CPA qualified, just arrived last week from Canada. Met with 4 recruiters so far.

The 2 main things they put value on to be considered a good candidate are:

1) have the skilled independent visa
2) have an Australian accounting designation 

Or if you work at Deloitte or EY already, I'd suggest looking into international opportunities in australia. Will probably be a lot easier to do an internal transfer.


----------

